# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Գովազդ, որը տեսնելիս նյարդերդ ավելի շատ են խախտվում, քան մյուս գովազդների ժամանակ

## Lady-In-Red

հիմնականում գովազդներից նյարդայնանում ենք բոլորս, բայց կան գովազդներ, որ մի փոքր հաճելի են, եթե նոր են ու օրվա մեջ շատ հաճախ չեն դրվում, բայց դրանց կողքին ավելի շատ են անհաջող ու նյարդերե խախտող գովազդներ, եկեք թվենք դրանք.
1. Պլեներ գարեջրատան գովազդը (գարեջուրը շատ անդուր են խմում, ու նյարդերիս ազդումա) :Angry2: 
2. Անհաջող  լոտոյի գովազդը, որ ամեն 5 րոպեն դնում են...  :Bad: 
3,Արորի "Ոսկե հատիկի"-ի գովազդը, նյարդեր սղոցող ձայնով են երգում :Tongue:  .....և այլն

----------

Ափրիկյան (01.06.2014)

----------


## Kuk

Դուր եկածները շատ ավելի քիչ են, քան հակառակը: Ավելի լավ է նշեմ, թե որոնք են դուր գալիս ինձ.
Այն գովազդները, որտեղ Հայկոն ու Մկոն են, համարյա բոլորը դուրըս գալիս են, հումորով :LOL:  Մեկ էլ մի հատ գովազդ կա՝ գարեջրի. էն, որ ռակը գարեջրի շշի վրա խաղեր ա տալիս :Hands Up:  ուզում եմ էդ ռակին ուտեմ :Nyam:

----------


## Yevuk

Շատ եմ հավանում Fresh հյութի գովազդը, ստեղծում է իսկական ամառային տրամադրություն.......Հավանում եմ Հայկո, Մկոյի համարյա բոլոր գովազդները. իրանց գովազդները շատ հումորով են, սակայն կատրյալ ապուշություններ են ու ես ապշել էի, որ իրենց Հզոր չիպսերի գովազդը 2007 թվի ամենալավ գովազդն է Հայաստանում......(Ուր ենք հասել, ժողովուրդ, ամոթ է, :Angry2:  չեմ հավատում, որ հայերի մակարդակը այսքան ցածր է...) Չեմ հավանում առհասարակ բոլոր լոտոների գովազդները.....ու Գյումրի գարեջրի գովազդը ուղղակի անտանելի է :Angry2:

----------

Freeman (20.06.2010)

----------


## Freddie

> 3,Արորի "Ոսկե հատիկի"-ի գովազդը, նյարդեր սղոցող ձայնով են երգում


*Հաաաաաաաա էս գովազդից նեռվերս իսկականից որ խախտվում են։ Էտ երգողի ձենը +նկարածը=մարդուն խելքահան անելու միջոց։*

----------


## Rammstein

Տանել չեմ կարողանում էն գովազդները որտեղ էն մարդն ա խոսում, անունը չգիտեմ, էն որ TeleMarket-ի ռեկլամներում ա խոսում։ :Bad: 
Ինձ թվում ա հասկացաք... :Smile: 

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառման գովազդային հատվածը, որը թեմայի բովանդակությանը չէր առնչվում, ջնջվել է:*

----------

Ափրիկյան (01.06.2014)

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Դուր եկածները շատ ավելի քիչ են, քան հակառակը: Ավելի լավ է նշեմ, թե որոնք են դուր գալիս ինձ.
> Այն գովազդները, որտեղ Հայկոն ու Մկոն են, համարյա բոլորը դուրըս գալիս են, հումորով *Մեկ էլ մի հատ գովազդ կա՝ գարեջրի. էն, որ ռակը գարեջրի շշի վրա խաղեր ա տալիս* ուզում եմ էդ ռակին ուտեմ


Իսկ ես էտ գովազդը տանել չեմ կարողանում :Bad:  , երևի ռակից զզվում եմ դրա համար, համ  էլ շա՜տ անդուր ա

----------


## Lady-In-Red

> Իսկ ես էտ գովազդը տանել չեմ կարողանում , երևի ռակից զզվում եմ դրա համար, համ  էլ շա՜տ անդուր ա


ճիշտը որ ասեմ, ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս, :Bad:   :Tongue: ,

----------


## Astghik

Իսկ ես տանել չեմ կարողանում մի ջրի գովազդ, որտեղ տղան երազում իբր մի անապատում վանդակի մեջ է ու նրան ջուր չեն տալիս:
Իսկ շատ հավանում էի Գրանդ Քենդիի բոլոր գովազդները:

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ ես տանել չեմ կարողանում մի ջրի գովազդ, որտեղ տղան երազում իբր մի անապատում վանդակի մեջ է ու նրան ջուր չեն տալիս:
> Իսկ շատ հավանում էի Գրանդ Քենդիի բոլոր գովազդները:


ԳրանդՔենդիի որ գովազդը տեսել եմ մտածել եմ «Էս ո՞նց են կարում էսաքն վատ գովազդ նկարել» :Bad: ։ Ախր էդքան վատի համար էլ պետք ա տաղանդավոր լինել։

----------


## dvgray

Մաքդոնալդսի ու ընդհանրապես ֆաստ ֆուդի ռեկլամները:
Ավելի լավ ա նարկոտիկ ռեկլամեն  :LOL:

----------


## Amaru

մմ… հեսա հիշեմ՝ երբ եմ վերջին անգամ հեռուստացույց տեսել, որպես այդպիսին…  :Smile:  հա  :Smile:  զզվում եմ գարեջրի գովազդից, էն որ մի անպաշտպան եփված կենդանի քսվում ա շշին… ֆու… հետո չեմ հիշում՝ Հայ Կոլայի գովազդն էր, թե ուրիշ թույնի… էն «ամեն օր ստացի՜ր հաճու՜յք, կյանքը կդառնա խնջու՜յք»  :Bad: 

ջանըմ  :Smile:

----------


## Աբելյան

> ԳրանդՔենդիի որ գովազդը տեսել եմ մտածել եմ «Էս ո՞նց են կարում էսաքն վատ գովազդ նկարել»։ Ախր էդքան վատի համար էլ պետք ա տաղանդավոր լինել։


հո չեմ զզվում էտ ռեկլամներից, էն զեբռա-զեբռայից, էն անդուր երեխեքից, էն գլոբուսի ռեկլամից, էն մնացածից էլ  :Bad: 
Առաջ էլ լոտոյի ռեկլամներից էի զզվում: Ինչքան լոտո ասես հելնում էր  :Bad: 

զզվում եմ էն ծխախոտի ռեկլամներից, որ սկզբում ինչ-որ մշակույթային արժեքներից, ինչ-որ հոգեվոր արժեքներից են խոսում, հետո նոր վերջում պարզվում ա, որ ծխախոտի կամ օղու ռեկլամ ա, հետո էն որ սկի չես էլ իմանում ինչ ապրանք են ռեկլամ անում, ուրիշից հարցնում ես, ասում ա արաղ ա
 :Bad: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
Հայ-Կոլայի ռեկլամներից էլ եմ զզվում, էն ռեկլամից էլ եմ զզվում, էն որ էն աղջիկը ղժժժժժժժժում ա, շուշեքը տրաքում են  :Bad:

----------

Freeman (20.06.2010)

----------


## Annushka

Գովազդ, որը ամեն ամնգամ նայելիս ներվերս խախտվում է ու քիչ ա մնում հեռուստացույցը ջարդեմ, դա *Գլենդել հաուզի 2 սենյականոց բնակարանների* գովազդն է… Այնպես են շեշտում "Վճարելով ամսական ընդամենը 236000 դրամ դուք կդառնաք 2 սենյականոց բնակարանի տեր".. Հետաքրքիր ա էդ լկտիների կարծիքով մինչև օրս բնակարանի փող չունեցող քանի երիտասարդ ընտանիք կարող  է ամիսը այնքան փող աշխատել, որ 240000 տարիներ շարունակ կանոնավոր լերպով տա հիփոթեքի վարձ… Չեն էլ ասում թե քանի տարով է, որովհետև եթե դնես հաշվես վախից մազերդ բիզ–բիզ կկանգնեն… Այս երկրում մենակ նախագահի աշխատավարձն ա երևի այդքան, այն էլ  եթե նա մենակ օրինական աշխատավարձով բավարարվի, ապա պետք ա չուտի չխմի, այլ ստացած փողը իրենց տա… Ախր ով ի վիճակի ա ամիսը * 250000* մի կողմ դնի, վաղուց տուն էլ ունեն, մեքենա էլ… Իրենք իրենց լկտի ռեկլամով ոնց որ ձեռ առնեն այն երիտասարդներին, որոնք մի կերպ վարձով ապրում են այն հույսով, որ մի որ այդ նույն 50-60000 կտան հիփոթեքի վարձ ու բնակարան կունենան , բայց որ նման թվեր... Մի խոսքով ինձ կհասկանան այն երիտասարդներրը, ովքեր բախվել են բնակարանային պրոբլեմի հետ :Cool:

----------


## Elmo

> Գովազդ, որը ամեն ամնգամ նայելիս ներվերս խախտվում է ու քիչ ա մնում հեռուստացույցը ջարդեմ, դա *Գլենդել հաուզի 2 սենյականոց բնակարանների* գովազդն է… Այնպես են շեշտում "Վճարելով ամսական ընդամենը 236000 դրամ դուք կդառնաք 2 սենյականոց բնակարանի տեր".. Հետաքրքիր ա էդ լկտիների կարծիքով մինչև օրս բնակարանի փող չունեցող քանի երիտասարդ ընտանիք կարող  է ամիսը այնքան փող աշխատել, որ 240000 տարիներ շարունակ կանոնավոր լերպով տա հիփոթեքի վարձ… Չեն էլ ասում թե քանի տարով է, որովհետև եթե դնես հաշվես վախից մազերդ բիզ–բիզ կկանգնեն… Այս երկրում մենակ նախագահի աշխատավարձն ա երևի այդքան, այն էլ  եթե նա մենակ օրինական աշխատավարձով բավարարվի, ապա պետք ա չուտի չխմի, այլ ստացած փողը իրենց տա… Ախր ով ի վիճակի ա ամիսը * 250000* մի կողմ դնի, վաղուց տուն էլ ունեն, մեքենա էլ… Իրենք իրենց լկտի ռեկլամով ոնց որ ձեռ առնեն այն երիտասարդներին, որոնք մի կերպ վարձով ապրում են այն հույսով, որ մի որ այդ նույն 50-60000 կտան հիփոթեքի վարձ ու բնակարան կունենան , բայց որ նման թվեր... Մի խոսքով ինձ կհասկանան այն երիտասարդներրը, ովքեր բախվել են բնակարանային պրոբլեմի հետ


Ինձնից երկար ես ապրելու մռութ: :Tongue:

----------


## Annushka

Հա, մոռացա ասել, որ վերոհիշյալ գովազդում ամենից շատ հունից հանում է այդ անիծյալ  ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ  բառը… Վճարելով  ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ  236000 դրամ.. Մեկն ասի , այ  ........ներ, էդ ոնց եք տենց լիկտիաբար ասում էդ թիվը հեռուստատեսությամբ, երբ Հայաստանում օրինական միջին աշխատավարձը մի տաս անգամ քիչ ա։ Ախր ցավն այն ա, որ  մարդ արդար աշխատանքով հազիվ կարողանում ա մի քիչ մարդավարի ապրել ու նման հայտարարություններ անողներին քիչ ա մնում մարդ բռնի, ոտքերը ջարդի ու ասի, դե գնա դու առ քո գովազդած տները :Angry2:   Այ քեզ բան.. Փոխանակ մի քիչ մատչելի դարձնեն բնակարան ձեռք բերելու պայմաննրը, անշարժ գույքի շուկան վերահսկեն,  որ հասարակ հայաստանցիներին չկլպեն, հլա մի բան էլ հպարտանում են, որ նման գներ են կրակում…  Անտանելի երևույթ աա :Angry2: 
  Հ. Գ.  Սրտիկ ջան, առանց այն էլ ուզում էի թեմա բացել բնակարանային գների ու անշարժ շուկայի մասին, ու գովազի թեման տեսելով, առաջ ընկա :Smile:

----------

Freeman (20.06.2010)

----------


## Empty`Tears

Գովազդ, որը տեսնելիս նյարդերդ ավելի շատ են խախտվում, քան մյուս գովազդների ժամանակ
Հայկական ալիքներով շատ հազվադեպ են ցույց տալիս գովազդներ, ռուսականը նույնպես, բայց այ որ փոխում ես ամերիկյան ալինքեր  :Angry2:  :Bad:   էտ իրենց ուտելիքներվ արդեն սպանում թողում են.., այս հավը այստեղ էժանացել է, այս համբութգերը այս խանությում ավելի թարմ է ու էդպես շարունակ; :Bad:

----------


## Adam

Վիվասել. «բարև շեֆս, իմա՞լ ես»  :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## azat11

Ջերմուկի գովազդը, բաղնիքի խալաթով աղջիկը` իր «մի կաթիլ իսկական կյանքով», ախր շատա էժանագին»

----------


## Լուսիանա

> Ջերմուկի գովազդը, բաղնիքի խալաթով աղջիկը` իր «մի կաթիլ իսկական կյանքով», ախր շատա էժանագին»


Ու ինչ անդուր ա խմում չէ՞ ,  ատում եմ եդ գովազդը :Angry2:  :Bad:

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Գովազդը շատ լավ բան է հնարավորություն է տալիս մարդուն ներկայացնել և ներկա յանալ:
Ռեկլամի ձևը ,որակը պատմում են   հասարակության  իրական վիճակի մասին, ֆռանսիայում  բնակարանի  գովազդով զբաղվողները (մեղմ ասած) անպատկառություն կհամարեն մարդուն  առաջարկել վճարել ամեն ամիս ընհամենը երեք ամսվա աշխա տավարձ:
Նման լկտի գովազդի համր կպաժվեին և պատվիրատուն և ցուցադրողը: :Think:  :Think:

----------


## Adriano

Ճիշտն ասած գովազդներ տանել չեմ կարողանում, հատկապես, երբ սիրածս հաղորդման ժամանակ են գովազդ անում:  Դեռ դա քիչ է, դեռ մի հատ էլ էս հայերը շատ վատ, ոչ հաճելի գովազդներ են անում, օրինակ են Կոկա-Կոլայի  գովազդը, այդ հիմարությունը դիտողը էլ կոկա-կոլա կգնի?Ընդհանրապես գովազդը նույնպես ծառայություն է և  մենք`հայերս պետք է ավելի կատարելագործվենք այդ ոլորտում, բայց ոչ թե սրանից նրանից թխելով այլ մերը ստեղծելով, կամ թխածը պետք է լավ մատուցվի: Ես գտնում եմ, որ գոնե պետական հեռուստաընկերությունները պետք է լրիվ հանեն գովազդը կամ էականորեն փոքրացնեն դրանց բաժինը: Օրինակ Ֆրանսիայում այդպես է լինելու:

----------


## Rammstein

Բյուրե՜ղ.... երբ կյանքը ռադիոծածկույթից դուրս է։ :Cool:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

Գարեջրի  գովազդը , որ ռոնալդինյոն գոլ ա խփում , Սուրեն Բաղդասարյանը ասում ա .   « Բելիսիմոոոոոոոոոոոո՜»

----------


## Razo

Նրանք չեն մուրում...

----------


## Lady-In-Red

> Վիվասել. «բարև շեֆս, իմա՞լ ես»


 իրոք , այ այդ գովազդը ոնցոր իրոք նյարդեր խախտելու համար դրված լինի, ինձ թվում է, որ սկսենք արդեն խոսելիս "կանգնելուն կաղնել ասենք, ուրեմնին` օրեմն և այլն, ուրեմ կարող ենք անվճար խոսել :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Angry2:  :Cool:

----------


## Rammstein

Տանել չեմ կարում Իդեալ { -ի գովազդները։ Հատկապես դրանց վերջի երաժշտությունը։

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Արորի գովազդը, հենց լսում եմ, սկսում եմ ձեռքերս քորել  :Bad: , մի խոսքով արդեն ալերգիա է առաջացրել....

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ճիշտն ասած գովազդներ տանել չեմ կարողանում, հատկապես, երբ սիրածս հաղորդման ժամանակ են գովազդ անում:  Դեռ դա քիչ է, դեռ մի հատ էլ էս հայերը շատ վատ, ոչ հաճելի գովազդներ են անում, օրինակ են Կոկա-Կոլայի  գովազդը, այդ հիմարությունը դիտողը էլ կոկա-կոլա կգնի?Ընդհանրապես գովազդը նույնպես ծառայություն է և  մենք`հայերս պետք է ավելի կատարելագործվենք այդ ոլորտում, բայց ոչ թե սրանից նրանից թխելով այլ մերը ստեղծելով, կամ թխածը պետք է լավ մատուցվի: Ես գտնում եմ, որ գոնե պետական հեռուստաընկերությունները պետք է լրիվ հանեն գովազդը կամ էականորեն փոքրացնեն դրանց բաժինը: Օրինակ Ֆրանսիայում այդպես է լինելու:


Կոկա-Կոլայի գովազգը բերվել է Կոկա-Կոլայի հայրենիքից, հայերը չեն սարքել:

----------


## Ariadna

> Տանել չեմ կարում Իդեալ { -ի գովազդները։ Հատկապես դրանց վերջի երաժշտությունը։


Ինչի, Կատոկը վատն ա՞  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Մի հատ գովազդ կա, չեմ հիշում ինչիննա, ինչ-որ հեռախոսների հետ ակապված, մեջն էլ ծնգծնգոց կա, ոնց որ իմ հեռախոսի SMS-ի ձայնը լինի, ամեն անգամ լոմկում ա :Sad:

----------


## Razo

ժողովուրդ ջան անկաղ գովազդի տեսակից, որակից` կարող եք մի գովազ դիտել 100 անգամ: Հայաստանի եթերի դեպքում ոչ մի գովազդ տանելի չի:  :Bad:

----------


## Dayana

> ժողովուրդ ջան անկաղ գովազդի տեսակից, որակից` կարող եք մի գովազ դիտել 100 անգամ: Հայաստանի եթերի դեպքում ոչ մի գովազդ տանելի չի:


հա նստած ֆիլմ ես նայում, ու հենց ամենակարևոր պահին, որ ֆիլմը պիտի վերջանա, բռնում կտրում են, գովադ միացնում, իսկ եերբ գովազդն ավարտվում է, արդեն տիտրերն ես կարդում  :Angry2:

----------


## Ռեդ

> հա նստած ֆիլմ ես նայում, ու հենց ամենակարևոր պահին, որ ֆիլմը պիտի վերջանա, բռնում կտրում են, գովադ միացնում, իսկ եերբ գովազդն ավարտվում է, արդեն տիտրերն ես կարդում


 :LOL:   :LOL: 
Մենակ հայերը կարան տենց բան անեն  :Hands Up:

----------


## Nanik

*McDonald's*-ը որոշել է նաև արվամոլների «վրա» գումար աշխատել, ինչի համար գովազդային արշավ է սկսել՝ նկարահանելով հատուկ գովազդային տեսահոլովակ  :Sad:  

Ինչ զզվելի է  :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 




Կներեք, եթե սխալ տեղ եմ գրել:

----------

davidus (10.06.2010)

----------


## Aware

Կոլոտ Հովոյի ու Դելոյի 0.5լ-ոց ` չեմ նշում ինչ ֆիրմայի ( ձրի գովազդն էր մենակ ինձ պակաս ) , կաթի գովազդը: Դելոյի _ձենը_ ու խաղը իմ վրա ազդում ա: 
Բա նույն կոլոտ Հովոյի ջրի գովազդը,որ իբր գնում են աղջիկ ուզելու: Լրիվ գրանդիոզ ա , նամանավանդ վերջը: Ոնց էլ էտքան <<լավ>> բան են կարացել մտածել:     _Սերը, փաստորեն, աթարից բացի, ջրի բաչոկին էլ ա կպնում_ ...Լրիվ վերջն ա:

----------

Elmo (19.06.2010), Meme (11.06.2010), Morg (01.12.2010), Quyr Qery (07.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2013)

----------


## Reh32

էտ  իդեալի  շեփորների  ձենը  լսելուց  նեռվայնանում  եմ,  ինչքան  զզվելի  բան  կա  մերոնք  կհանեն,  ինչ  անտանելի  շեփորի  ձայն  են  դնում? :Sad:

----------

Meme (11.06.2010), Rammstein (10.06.2010)

----------


## javaharut

Ես էլ զզվում եմ ու շատ եմ զզվում են բանկի գովազդը, որ իբր հաշվարկ են կատարում թե ամեն մարդ օրական 2 ժամ անցկացնում է բանկում, ամսեկան 5 օր իսկ տարեկան 60 օր կամ 2 ամիս: Ոնց ուզում եմ հաշվեմ չեմ կարողանում հասցնել այդքան թվերի, ոնց որ շաբաթ և կիրակի օրերն էլ հաշված լինեն: 
Հիմնականում զզվում եմ նրա համար, որ ժողովրդին դեբիլի տեղ են դնում, որը չի կարող հաշվել թե ինչքան ժամանակ է ծախսում բանկերում:

Մի բան էլ սկի բանկի աշխատողները տարեկան 60 օր բանկում չեն լինում  :LOL:

----------


## Avagyan

Ջազզվեի ռեկլամի իմաստը դեռ չեմ հասկացել :Smile:  Որ քաղաքի ֆոնի վրա ինչ որ առարկաներ են թռնում։

Իսկ նյարդերիս վրա ազդում են լվացքի փոշիների գովազդները։ Բոլորը նույն սցենարով են։ Սկզբում մեկը կեղտոտում է իր շորը, հետո գալիս է մի կին լվանում է շորը ու համեմատում է այլ փոշիներով լվացված շորի հետ :Smile:

----------


## Էլիզե

"Անի" կաթ.... կարևոր են անգամ եսիմինչերը..... անկապ-աննպատակ գովազդ...

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ջազզվեի ռեկլամի իմաստը դեռ չեմ հասկացել Որ քաղաքի ֆոնի վրա ինչ որ առարկաներ են թռնում։


 Մտել էի, որ դա գրեմ: 
 Անիմսատ գովազդ ա  :Wacko: : Նենց էլ բարձր ձայնով ա սկսվում…



> "Անի" կաթ.... կարևոր են անգամ եսիմինչերը..... անկապ-աննպատակ գովազդ...


 Ահա, մանավանդ Քրիստինե Պեպելյանի մասնակցությամբ  :LOL: :

----------

Էլիզե (11.06.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Այ մարդ, հազիվ մի հատ ճաշակով գովազդ ունենք, դրել քննադատում եք...(Ջազզվե):

----------


## Avagyan

> Այ մարդ, հազիվ մի հատ ճաշակով գովազդ ունենք, դրել քննադատում եք...(Ջազզվե):


Ճաշակովը ճաշակով է... հնարավոր է, չեմ վիճում։

Ուղղակի էդ գովազդի իմաստը չեմ կարողանում հասկանամ։ 
Ու Մանուլը շատ ճիշտ նշեց, որ ահավոր բարձր ձայնով են ցույց տալիս։

----------


## Rammstein

Էս «Արմենիա» գինիի ռեկլամն ա վրաս ազդում:  :Wacko:  Հատկապես` որ Բաբաջանյանի գործը մասնատված ա հնչում, լրիվ ա ներվերս խախտվում:  :Bad:

----------

Նարե (19.06.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

առաջ ինչ որ իսպանական միջադիրներ էին ռեկլամ անում, այ էդ գովազդից էի ահավոր զզվում ու նեռվերս խախտվում էր։

----------

Elmo (19.06.2010), Life (19.06.2010)

----------


## Life

> առաջ ինչ որ իսպանական միջադիրներ էին ռեկլամ անում, այ էդ գովազդից էի ահավոր զզվում ու նեռվերս խախտվում էր։


փափուկ,հարմարավետ,հուսալի :Angry2:  :Bad:

----------


## Elmo

> առաջ ինչ որ իսպանական միջադիրներ էին ռեկլամ անում, այ էդ գովազդից էի ահավոր զզվում ու նեռվերս խախտվում էր։


Էդ իսպանական միջադիրների ռեկլամից(մանավանդ էն բացասական իոններով պատված մասը նկարագրելուց) արյանս հեմոգլոբինը բարձրանում էր: Լավ ա որ հիմա չկա:

Իդեալի շեփորներն էլ էին ներվերիս վրա ազդում: Բայց հիմա յութուբից ուզում եմ քաշեմ, որովհետև աղջիկս հենց դրանց ձայնը լասում ա, սկսում ա խնդալ  :LOL: 
բա

----------

Amaru (23.07.2010), matlev (19.06.2010)

----------


## wem

Շատ եմ հավանում Վիվա Սել ՄՏՍ-ի գովազդները, շատ պարզ երևում է որ պրոֆեսյոնալ անձանց ձեռքի գործն է:  :Ok: 
Իսկ թէ որ գովազդը բոլորովին չեմ հավանում, կիմանաք գովազդից հետո:  :Tongue:

----------

aerosmith (20.06.2010), Inna (25.07.2010)

----------


## Hda

Վիվա Սել ՄՏՍ այն գովազդը,որ պարկած իրար կոխք հեռախոսով են խոսում

ըտենց էլ մեկը չկա,որ դաստիարակման ամենահզոր զենքին-*հեռուստատեսություն*- հասկանա ազգային,պաշտոնոկան հետևողականություն է պետք
օդնօկլասնիկով ու կազինոներով ենք սերաւնդ դաստիարակում…
բոլորին քարոզում եմ, որ շատ հակիրճ ու խնայողությամբ պետք է խոսել հեռախոսով ու մեկ էլ *ԴԸՄՓ* էս ռեկլամ հաշիշը, ետքան բարի եք, էլ խի էք ակցիա անում՞, հավեժ արեք պրծեք…Ակցիաից հետո գիշերը ջուր ուզողին դե հասկացրու որ, ապե ակցիան պրծավ հիմա ջուրը փողա
հանում արդարության ասեմ ,որ վիվաի գովազդները դուրս գալիս են,բայց այս մեկը ողջ ջուրը պղտորեց

----------

Մանուլ (06.07.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

ժողովուրդ ես զզվում եմ մի հատ զեյթունի ձեթի ռեկլամ կա, այ դրանից, կարծեմ օիտալիայա անունը։
Որ են օպեռային ձայնով չի  սկսում, նեռվերս իրարն են գալի. ոբշմ անասուն ռեկլամա

----------

Freeman (26.06.2010)

----------


## wem

Տանել չեմ կարողանում, էն երշիկի գովազդը (կարծում եմ *Գեղարդ* երշիկն է), որ մի մարդ պատմում է որ փոքր ժամանակ տնից փախնում է որ գնա քաղաք, ճանապարհին հանտիպում է մի ծերունու, ծերունին տղային տանում է տուն որ տղայի մայրը նրա համար երշիկով ուտելիքներ պատրաստի որ առողջ հասնի քաղաք, տղան էլ համաձայնվում է:  :Shok:  Ինձ շա՜տ է հետաքրքրում որ այդ գովազդի սցենարիստը, սցենարը գրելու ժամանակ չի՞ նկատել որ եթէ այդ տղան որոշել էր տնից փախներ, ի՞նչպես համաձայնվեց վերադառնա տուն, իր մորն ասի որ. *«**Որոշել եմ տնից փախնեմ, ինձ սննդարար Գեղարդ երշիկ տուր որ փախուստի ճանապարհին վիտամինների կարիք չունենամ:**»*  :Shok: 
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????  ????????

----------

Magic-Mushroom (01.07.2010)

----------


## Մանուլ

Տանել չեմ կարողանում «Մանչո գրուպի» գովազդը  :Bad: : Էն որ երեխեքը երգում են... Ներվերիս վրա ազդում ա  :Wacko: :

----------


## Jarre

Իսկ իմ նկատմամբ Օրանժն էր կպած իրա ռեկլամներով բռնի բարություն դրսևորում (նույն ինքը բռնաբարություն  :LOL:  ), իրա Անահիտով  :Bad:   Անահիտը երեխա, Անահիտը տատիկ, Անահիտը կիսամեռ, Անահիտը իրա ծննդյան տոնին նստած, Անահիտը սալտո տալուց, Անահիտը Փարիզում, Անահիտը ես իմ որ ջանդամում.....  :Angry2:   Ու ինչ վիճակում էլ գտնվի, միշտ նույն դեմքի արտահայտությամբ, նույն ձայնի տոնով իրա պարտքն ա համարում բարևի, ներկայանա ու կյանքի իմաստը ես իմ ոնց կապի հեռախոսի հետ  :Angry2:

----------

Ariadna (06.07.2010), wem (24.07.2010), Yevuk (06.07.2010), Մանուլ (06.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.12.2010)

----------


## Երվանդ

Նեռվայնացնում ա Ֆոնդիտալ գազի կաթսաների գովազդը, նամանավանդ էն ծիտը որ ասում ա բայց ինչիիի :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------

Freeman (24.07.2010), Լեո (24.07.2010)

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Մի գովազդ կա, որ ամեն անգամ տեսնելիս նյարդերս խախտվում են: :Crazy:  Եսիմ ինչ վարագույրի, թե վարագույրների խանութի գովազդ ա:
Էն, որ տուն հյուրեր են գալիս, մայրը փոքր երեխային գրկած, ժպտում ա: Էդ հյուրերն էլ հիացած գալիս են երեխայի կողքով անտարբեր անցնում, գնում վարագույրը ուսումնասիրելու:  :Angry2:

----------


## armuk

ես գովազդ շաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաատ եմ սիրում :Smile:  :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Shah

Լավ գովազդը բիզնեսի գրավականն ա, հիշեք Բենժամին Ֆռանկլինին "Լավ բիզնեսմենը եկամտի 90% կներդնի գովազդի մեջ":

----------

Հարդ (24.07.2010)

----------


## Eliza1

Զարմանում եմ,թե ով է զբաղվում Գրանդ Քենդդի գովազդների նկարահանմամբ, մեկը մյուսից ապաշնորհ են:Դիտում ես ու հասկանում, որ հատկապես այդ ապրանքատեսակից պետք չէ, որ օգտվես:Ինչպես և հեռուստատեսային տարբեր ոլորտները այդպես էլ գովազդը Haյաստանում դեռ կաղում է:Անգամ հումորային գովազդներից շատերը, որոնք գովազդում են հասարակության կողմից ընդունված մարդիկ երբեմն համոզիչ չեն լինում:Չնայած ամեն ինչ առջևում է :

----------

Elmo (25.07.2010)

----------


## Inna

Շաաաաաաատ եմ սիրում <<Վիվա Սելի>> էս նոր գովազդները,գովազդում ասվում է-<<Վերաբերվիր բնությանն,ինչպես ինքդ քեզ>> :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Smile: 
Չեմ սիրում <<Գյումրի>> գարեջրի գովազդը,ատում եմ :Angry2:  :Cray:  :Huh:  :Mda:  :Mda:  :Bad:  :Nono:

----------


## aerosmith

զարզանդում եմ O Italiya ձեթի գովազդից...
են մարդը որ միանգամից բառաչում էտ անունը;
հիմնականում դա ցույց են տալիս հ2-ով

----------

Inna (22.12.2010), Moonwalker (03.10.2010)

----------


## Elmo

Hay-Loto -ի, առանց չափազանցության, անսասուն գովազդը, որտեղ երթուղայինով երթևեկողների զզվելի վիճակ են ցուցադրում, ու կողքով կլիմատ-կանտորլը միացված մեքենայով երթևեկող ղումարբազի, որը էդ մեքենան յանիմ շահել ա: Ու վերջում «ընտրեք քաղաքակիրթ երթևեկելու մեր տարբերակը»:
Իբր էդ մեքենաները նվիրում են, մենք էլ չենք ուզում օգտվել էդ հաճույքից ու զզվելի ռաբիզ երաժշտության տակ, անպայման չլողացած զինվորականի թևատակի հոտը շնչելով, ուսին քնող, քրտնած ծերունու կողքին նստած, հին ռաֆով երթևեկում ենք:
Հաստագլուխներ:

----------

Harcaser (20.09.2010), Hda (25.07.2010), Inna (22.12.2010), matlev (25.07.2010), VisTolog (01.12.2010), Լեո (25.07.2010), Նաիրուհի (22.12.2010), ՆանՍ (27.07.2010)

----------


## Լեո

Մեր գովազդների մի հսկայական զանգված հնչյունավորված է մի տղամարդու ձայնով, ում կարծեմ «Շանթի Արթուր» են ասում: Այ էդ տղամարդու ձայնից եմ նյարդայնանում՝ անկախ նրանից՝ ինչի մասին ա գովազդը: Էդ մարդը ամեն ինչ գովազդում ա՝ սկսած երեխաների տակդիրներից մինչև ինքնաթիռի միկրոսխեմաներ: Ուղղակի արդեն զզվելի ա դարձել ամենուր նույն խրոխտ (արդեն 100% հնացած) ու նույն տոնայնության ձայնը լսել: 
Ըստ իս յուրաքանչյուր գովազդ պետք է հնչյունավորել յուրովի, որպեսզի այն տարբերվի մյուսներից ու որպեսզի նույնիսկ գովազդի ձայնը լսելիս (առանց պատկեռը նայելու) միանգամից ենթագիտակցորեն մարդը մտածի տվյալ ապրանքի մասին: Իսկ «Շանթի Արթուրի» ձայնը ոչ մի բանի հետ չի նույնացվում, ամենուր նույն «խրոխտ» ձայնն ա: Զարմանում են մեր գովազդ պատվիրողների վրա, որ դեռ նման հնչյունավորմամբ գովազդներ են պատվիրում ու իրենց ապրանքի նկատմամբ առաջին իսկ գովազդից հետո հակակրանք առաջացնում:

Ինչ փտախտ երկրում ենք ապրում, ուր անգամ ձայները փտում-նեխում են, բայց չեն փոխվում  :Bad:

----------

total_abandon (01.06.2014)

----------


## Morg

Շատ եմ սիրում <<ԱՄԱՌ e>>-ի բնական հյութի գովազդը, որ երեխեն նստած ծիծաղում է: :LOL:  Միակ գովազդն է, որ իմ կողմից հաճույքով է նայվում: Չէ որ գովազդները ստեղծվում են, որ մարդկանց գրավեն դեպի իրենց ապրանքը, օրինակ ամերիկական գովազդները նենցա ստեղծված, որ սկզբից բացարձակ պատկերացում չունես, թե ինչի մասինա գովազդը, ու սյուժեն ենքան հետաքրքիր է պատկերված, որ պետքա մինչև վերջ նայես, որ հասկանաս թե ինչի մասին էր: Ինչու ենք միշտ շարքի հետևներում նման հարցերում? :Sad:

----------

tikopx (01.12.2010), Հարդ (01.12.2010)

----------


## Lion

Ես ամեն անգամ ջանք եմ թափում, որ չներվայնանամ էն տափակ բովանդակությամբ ու դատարկ փքունությամբ լցված գովազդից, որի վերջում, մեկը սենց խրոխտ ձայնով ասումա. "Արմեեննիիա" - կարծեմ ինչ-որ գինու թե գինու բրենդի գովազդա  :Angry2:  Էժանագին էֆեկտների հավաքածու, իբր "իմպերիա", իբր "Մեծ արքա" - տանել չեմ կարողանում այդ գովազդը: Ու ամենացավալին էնա, որ հռոմեական ոճի "իմպերիա" են նկարել, բայց չգիտես ինչու վերջում սաղը հիացած գոռում են. "Արմենիիաաաա"...  :Sad:

----------

Albus (22.12.2010), Moonwalker (11.12.2010), VisTolog (01.12.2010), Նաիրուհի (14.12.2013)

----------


## nune'

Գովազդ, որը ԼՍԵԼԻՍ արդեն իսկ ուզում եմ վերադառնալ քարի դար, երբ հեռուստացույցը չգիտեին` ինչա...զեՐՕ, զեՐՕ դրամմմմ....տանել չեմ կարողանում:ՃՃՃ

----------

Albus (13.10.2011), Lady-In-Red (29.03.2011), Lion (01.12.2010), Moonwalker (11.12.2010), Morg (01.12.2010), Skeptic (01.12.2010), VisTolog (01.12.2010), Yevuk (01.12.2010), Գրիգոր (22.12.2010)

----------


## gevorg ghazaryann

իմ սիրտն խարնում ա եդ գովազդներից,դրա համար անջատում էի հեռուստացույցն,բայց այս վերջերս երբ  լինում ա երշիկների գովազդ,ուշ՝ անջատում եմ,որովհետեվ շունս սպասում ա այդ գովազդին,որ Հեռուստաէկրանի փոշին լեզվով մաքրի....

----------

prof-de-Francais (22.12.2010), Skeptic (01.12.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

:Bad:  (բացահայտ սուտ «ապացույցներ» պրոպագանդելու համար)

----------

matlev (01.12.2010)

----------


## Morg

ԶԶվում եմ էն գովազդից, որ աֆրիկացիները երգում են` Եթե ԱՊՊԱ, ապա ԻՆԳՈՈՈՈՈ :Goblin:  :Goblin:

----------

Lady-In-Red (29.03.2011)

----------


## Valentina

Էն երեխեն որ փուչիկները ձեռին գնումա սմետան առնելու  տափակությունաաաաա :Shout:

----------

Inna (22.12.2010), Lady-In-Red (29.03.2011)

----------


## Գրիգոր

> Գովազդ, որը ԼՍԵԼԻՍ արդեն իսկ ուզում եմ վերադառնալ քարի դար, երբ հեռուստացույցը չգիտեին` ինչա...զեՐՕ, զեՐՕ դրամմմմ....տանել չեմ կարողանում:ՃՃՃ


Եսեեեեեելլլ

----------


## Լեո

Յութուբում չգտա, բայց կարծում եմ բոլորին էլ պարզ կլինի՝ գովազդային որ հովոլակի մասին եմ ուզում խոսել: Խոսքը Դիրոլի գովազդի մասին ա, որում մի քանի թեթևամիտ (տեսքից ու գովազդի բնույթից նման տպավորություն եմ ստանում) երիտասարդներ ուզում են թանգարան գնալ: Անկեղծ ասած նայելով նրանց՝ երբեք չես մտածի, որ նրանք գիտեն ինչ բան ա թանգարանը, բայց ես ավելի շատ ուրիշ բանից եմ նյարդայնանում: Հոլովակի տեքստի մեջ կա մի բառ, որն ամեն անգամ ականջս սղոցում ա. «*ասպետային* մրցաշար»  :Sad: 

Ասպետայի՞ն  :Blink:  Ասպետայի՞ն  :Fool:  Ասպետայի՞ն  :Bad: 

Ախր նման բառ գոյություն չունի՜  :Shout:  Ո՞վ ա ձեզ թույլ տվել օրը քառասուն անգամ բռնաբարել հայոց լեզուն ու մեր ականջները  :Sad:  Էլ չեմ ասում մատաղ սերունդ, տո եսիմ իմչ...

Լեզվի պետական տեսչությու՜ն  :Shout:

----------

Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Freeman (08.12.2013), Nihil (01.06.2014), Vardik! (08.12.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (08.12.2013)

----------


## Մուշու

Պարտադիր կուտակայինի գովազդը, հնարավոր բոլոր լոտոների գովազդները, Զիներդ դեղի գովազդը որը օրվա մեջ ցեւցադրում են առնվազն 1000 անգամ

----------

Enna Adoly (01.06.2014), Freeman (03.06.2014), GriFFin (01.06.2014), Rammstein (01.06.2014), Ripsim (01.06.2014)

----------


## GriFFin

Հայերեն թարգմանած գովազդները` m&m's-ի, Սնիկեռսի, always-ի (հատկապես երբ երգում են, կապ չունի ինչ լեզվով  :Bad: ) ու տենց բաներից… "Աննախադեպ ցածր գներ"-ով սկսող: Մեկել ես վերջերս Թումանյանի շաուրմայանոցինը լսեցի... մենակ ֆիքսեցի են պահը, որ ասում ա "միայն մեզ մոտ *առողջ*, որակյալ բլա բլա սնունդ": Մարդկանց էշի տեղ են դնում:
Հ.Գ. Ես հասկացա, որ հերիք չի զզվում եմ բոլոր գովազդնեից, մի հատել հեռուստացույցով հերարձակվող ամենինչից, մասնավորապես՝ լուրերից:
Հ.Գ.Գ. Տենաս Թումանյանը, որ իմանար իրա անունով շահուրմայանոց կա, մի հատել *առոջ* սնունդ մատուցող, ի՞նչ կասեր  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (03.06.2014)

----------


## total_abandon

Բոլորը զզվում են մեր գովազդներից, բա եդ ո՞նց ա լինում, որ գովազդված ապրանքները սկսում են ավելի լավ վաճառվել ու մարդիկ նորից ու նորից դիմում են գովազդային գործակալություններ տենց աննասունություն նկարահանելու։  :Think:

----------


## Ripsim

Բոլոր այն գովազդները, որոնք ամբողջովին սխալ են կառուցված ու որոնք դիտելիս, ոչ մի պոտենցիալ սպառող չի ասոցացնի իրեն գովազդում ներկայացված կերպարի հետ (պարզ երևում  է, որ գովազդը նախատեսված չէ հայաստանցիների համար և ուղղակի անհաջող ադապտացված տարբերակ է): Չես հասկանում, թե ինչու են այդքան փողեր ծախսվում այդ գովազդների վրա, որոնք չեն լուծում գովազդի հիմնական խնդիրը՝ վաճառելը:

----------


## Ripsim

> Բոլորը զզվում են մեր գովազդներից, բա եդ ո՞նց ա լինում, որ գովազդված ապրանքները սկսում են ավելի լավ վաճառվել ու մարդիկ նորից ու նորից դիմում են գովազդային գործակալություններ տենց աննասունություն նկարահանելու։


total_abandon վաճառքների աճին նպաստում են միայն այն գովազդները, որոնք ճիշտ են կառուցված և ցուցադրվում են ճիշտ ժամերին: Մնացած գովազդների պարագայում, եթե անգամ գովազդային արշավի ընթացքում տեղի է ունենում վաճառքի ծավալների աճ, ապա պարտադիր չէ, որ այն լինի գովազդի հետևանք: Սովորաբար ընկերությունները միաժամանակ առաջխաղացման մի քանի գործիքներն են օգտագործում (փիար, գովազդ, անհատական վաճառքներ և այլն...) և, ցավոք, ոչ բոլոր ընկերություններում է հաշվարկվում ROI (ներդրման վերադարձը): Ինչի արդյունքում մեծ ներդրումներ են արվում առաջխաղացման մի տեսակի մեջ, իսկ վաճառքի ծավալների աճին բերում է ընդհանրապես առաջխաղացման մեկ այլ տեսակը...Այսպիսի մի արտահայտություն կա, որը մեր երկրում շատ տեղին է հնչում. «Ես գիտեմ, որ գովազդի վրա ծախսված իմ փողերի կեսը հենց այնպես է ծախսվում, բայց թե որ կեսը՝ չգիտեմ:»  :Smile:

----------


## GriFFin

> *Բոլորը* զզվում են մեր գովազդներից, բա եդ ո՞նց ա լինում, որ գովազդված ապրանքները սկսում են ավելի լավ վաճառվել ու մարդիկ նորից ու նորից դիմում են գովազդային գործակալություններ տենց աննասունություն նկարահանելու։


Բոլոր բառը ստեղ ասելը սխալ ա:Ես շաաատ քիչ մարդ գիդեմ, ովքեր խորանում են գովազդի վատը կամ լավը լինելու հարցի շուրջ: Մեծ մասը անտարբեր ա: Իսկ վաճառքի ավելացումը չի նշանակում, որ գովազդը լավն ա, պարզապես նշանակում ա, որ իրա ֆունկցիան կատարեց: Եվ այն հանգամանքը, որ մի բանը լսում ես հազար անգամ/օրը մեխանիկորեն դաջվում ա ուղեղումդ: Ինձ թվում ա եդ հարցին մառկետինգ սովորողները կպատասխանեն:

----------


## Ripsim

> Բոլոր բառը ստեղ ասելը սխալ ա:Ես շաաատ քիչ մարդ գիդեմ, ովքեր խորանում են գովազդի վատը կամ լավը լինելու հարցի շուրջ: Մեծ մասը անտարբեր ա: Իսկ վաճառքի ավելացումը չի նշանակում, որ գովազդը լավն ա, պարզապես նշանակում ա, որ իրա ֆունկցիան կատարեց: Եվ այն հանգամանքը, որ մի բանը լսում ես հազար անգամ/օրը մեխանիկորեն դաջվում ա ուղեղումդ: Ինձ թվում ա եդ հարցին մառկետինգ սովորողները կպատասխանեն:


Եթ գովազդը իր ֆունկցիան կատարեց (այսինքն վաճառքի ծավալները աճեցին հենց տվյալ գովազդային արշավի շնորհիվ), ապա տվյալ գովազդը «լավն» է մարքեթոլոգի տեսանկյունից: Ու դա անկախ այն բանից, որ տվյալ գովազդը կարող է զզվելի լինել այն մարդկանց համար, որոնք չեն հանդիսանում տվյալ գովազդի թիրախային խմբի անդամ (այն մարդկանց համար, որոնց համար նախատեսված չէ տվյալ գովազդը): Բայց ցավը կայանում է նրանում, որ հաճախ գովազդը հեռուստատեսությունում տեղադրվում է զուտ այն ապտճառով, որ գովազդատուն ուղղակի ուզում է ունենալ գովազդ «մոդայից ելնելով», առանց վերլուծելու, թե որն է գովազդի նպատակը, ինչի համար է այն նախատեսված լինելու և արդյոք չկան առավել արդյունավետ մեթոդներ տվյալ արտադրանքի առաջխաղացման համար: Այս դեպքերում, որպես կանոն, չի վերահսկվում, թե ինչ օգուտ տվեց տվյալ գովազդը ու ընդհանրապես օգուտ տվեց, թե՝ ոչ: Արդյունքում անիմաստ ծախսվում են գովազդատուի փողերը, եթերաժամանակը և այն մարդկանց նյարդերը, որոնք ներվայնանում են տվյալ գովազդից  :Smile:

----------

GriFFin (01.06.2014)

----------


## Freeman

Էն լվացքի փոշիների գովազդները, յախք:
Ամեն դեպքում չստացված էլ չեն, ինչքան էլ զզվում եմ ու հեղինակի հետ մահացու ելքով բրուտալ սեքսի ցանկություն եմ ունենում, խանութից դրանք եմ առնում, որովհետև անունները տպավորվում են:

----------

Աթեիստ (03.06.2014)

----------


## Nihil

2 տարի ա հեռուստացույց չեմ նայում, բայց որոշ գովազդներ մեկ է աչքովս են ընկնում։ Ինձ ավելի շատ բացում են slogan-ները, որոնք օգտագործվում են գովազդներում։
Դրանցից մի քանիսը շատ կասկածելի են՝
Проводи время с друзьями, а не с тампоном  :Shok: 
Настройся на очищение (յոգուրտի գովազդ էր ինչ էր)
Такая мягкая, что ей можно доверить самое дорогое (զուգարանի թուխտ, բլին, զուգարանի թուխտ)  :Bad: 

հայկական գովազդներից խաբար չեմ, բայց մի անգամ հեռուստացույցի մոտով անցա ու լսեցի ծանոթ երաժշտություն, պարզվում է "*Joy Division - Atmosphere*"-ն էր։ Փոխանակ մտածեմ՝ ինչ լավ է, որ ճաշակով երաժշտություն է բեքգրաունդում, ներվայնացա, թե ինչ գործ ունի էդ երգը ապահովագրական ընկերության գովազդում

----------


## Nihil

հա մեկ էլ Always-ի գովազդը, վաԴ են դրանք լուրջ եմ ասում, երևի արդեն նոր երգերով ալբոմն են թողարկում։  :LOL:

----------


## GriFFin

> հա մեկ էլ Always-ի գովազդը, վաԴ են դրանք լուրջ եմ ասում, երևի արդեն նոր երգերով ալբոմն են թողարկում։


Եսել էի եդ ասում  :Hands Up:  ու կապ չունի ինչ լեզվով, ահավոր ա  :Shok:

----------


## Karina321

բարև ձեզ մի հարց դու որ շփվում եք այստեղ ձեզ գումար տրամադրում է սայտը

----------


## Karina321

աաաաաաաոււււււււււււււ կպատասախնեք ինձ

----------


## Karina321

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

> բարև ձեզ մի հարց դու որ շփվում եք այստեղ ձեզ գումար տրամադրում է սայտը





> աաաաաաաոււււււււււււււ կպատասախնեք ինձ





> 


Հարցդ անպատասխան չի մնացել, Կարինա։ Պատասխանդ դեռ 4 ժամ առաջ է տրվել, ընդ որում սպառիչ կերպով․




> Կարինա, իսկ դու գիտե՞ս որևէ տեղ, որտեղ շփվելու համար վարձատրում են: Դե չհաշված հոգեբանի և մարմնավաճառի ծառայությունները:


Ի դեպ, շատ սխալ թեմաներ ես ընտրում հարցդ տալու համար, եթե չես նկատել, հուշեմ։

----------

